# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Djalli Vete (po Prape Se Prap Goce E Mile)

## Shanon

Kalamaja e dini se me vjen pak si shume turp te flas per veten time jo per gje po me modesti pa modesti sflas dot keq :buzeqeshje:  
Atehre une jam pak si plake(24 vjece). jam nga Rresheni , (emrin se them dot se kam genjyer me shume se gjysmen e chatit me emra te ndryshem dhe kshu me del rrena). kam mbaruar per Gazetari (mezi mora diplomen kete vit se e kisha lene pas dore por vetem diplomen domethene :buzeqeshje: . Aktualisht ndodhem ne Milano ku studioj per shkenca politike, vit i pare ( e di se eshte ca si vone, po me mire vone se kurre tha i shkreti people).Hobet e mia? vdes te bej rremuje, flas shume (duhet te ma thyeje kush koken po spo e ben dot njeri :buzeqeshje: , me pelqen shume dramaturgjia dhe tani kam filluar nje kurs njevjecar per recitim ne Milano dhe para dy ditesh kam bere nje casting per nje telefilm ku duhet nje personazh i luajtur nga nje e huaj :buzeqeshje:  (e di qe se fitoj po hajt mo). e vetmja gje qe me mbetet merak? kur isha e vogel thoja gjithmone dua te behem gazetare, police dhe aktore po te treja njeheresh ama, jo o njeren o tjetren. gazetare u bera e qava me lot kroniken e zeze (se me kriminelet me pelqente te merresha ne shkrime more se ca kujtuat ju :buzeqeshje: , aktore hajt mo po bej kete kursin sa per ti ebre qejfin po polices them si tia bej se ne shqiperia aha policet jane... e dini vete ju.tjeter? ah po pres te botoj librin e dyte timin, po kesaj here jo me poezi por me tregime. tjeter, tjeter? sme bie gje ne mend tani se po mbyllet salla ketu. heres tjeter. ciao

----------


## SyKaLtRa

Kjo jam dhe una  :i hutuar:  ..djalli vet  jam  po hajt mo:a

----------


## Shanon

Ne foto jam une domethene shanon por e vuri sykaltra se mua sma merrte per dreq kompjuteri

----------


## Ujku_I_Vjeter

Shanoni
E bukur ke qene e e me e bukur je bere.
Lere cthote bota se bota te ka inat.

----------


## Shanon

ku me njeh ti mo robo? gjithsesi flm per komplimentin


Taxa po ti ke ndermend te abonohesh ne temen time :buzeqeshje:

----------


## trinity

Shanon,komplimentet e mia.
Je me te vertete nje bombe.
Me siguri qe do te kem pare ne rreshen pasi kam qene nje here sepse kam hallen.
pershendetjet e mia.

----------


## Shanon

thx Trinity (te pakten sdo me gjykojne per xhelozi ndaj gocave te tjera te bukura)

----------


## |Pink|

Hahahaha trinity :buzeqeshje:  na i bone shanushen bombe :buzeqeshje:  shanushja mire eshte granate e vogel mi :buzeqeshje:  se jo per gjo po bombe kemi denisen :buzeqeshje:  apo jo shanushe :buzeqeshje:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## ELIO

hajde  hajde  plasi peshku maleve me fal plasen femrat forumeve  lol ca beni me  shanon  tek ajo foto ishte  nje si dere  tani ishte dera  makineje  apo ishtew der helikopteri . Sycke sa  per ate foton e ke pas apo ta ka derguar shanon hahahaha.

----------


## Shanon

Elio kam qene ne makine rruges duke u kthyer nga Venezia lal biles sapo me ka dale gjumi se duket mire biles :buzeqeshje:

----------


## trinity

Shanon druaj te hap kete topick,se sa here e hap me del fotoja jote.
Pasha Doktrinen kajhere me vjen me ardhe ne Milano aty para facultetit te shkencave politike,me i pa varzat nje e nga nje deri sa te te rikonoshoj.Natyrisht duke e mbajt foton tende te downluduar tek kruskoti i makines.Nuk te bezdis jo.Sa te te shoh ihere e kthehem prape via.
Se kam shume larg me kerr.
Kur meditoj se ti aspiron me recitu me Raz Deganin a Rahul Boven m'vjen me plase.

----------


## luani bardhe

Ti moj teta politikanja
Mos kujto se je si nallanja
Je ebukur dhe gazmore
Mund te behesh dhe aktore
Dhe  ndonje dite te na maresh ne per dore 
Qe ta hame bashke ndonje (akullore) :i hutuar:

----------


## daku83

ciao shanon je vertet nje vajze shume e bukurrrrrrrrrrrr   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## METAXA

NJona me e bukur se tjetra.

O zot jepja atij qe rri kot
Se ai qe puno p... e  p...  fito.

----------


## Gerrard

Shanon ne foto me te vertet dukesh shume e bukura po po te deshe qefi heren tjeter kure te prezantohesh me foto ne forum vendos nje foto ku te dukesh e shemtuar se me ke te foto na i bere djemet te gjithe poete edhe po vazhduan keshtu ndonje dite do te bejne edhe romane prandaj te lutem nderoje ate foton vendos nje me te shemtur

----------


## luani bardhe

ORE Bobi!!!!!!!!!!!
Gjerat e mira dhe te bukura, te frymezojne vetem per gjera te mira dhe
te bukura.Dhe anasjelltas te keqiat.
Prandaj lere shanikon qe te na dergoje nje fotografi me te bukur se
"SHPIRTI"vete.
A po jo shaniko? Besoj se me kupton.




(Eshte fala per SHANON)

----------


## Albman

```

Pse moj Shanon thua qe je plake, ti qenke si rrush, yll bote je, ca e diskuton. 



```



```

Gjithe cunat e catit rrine e te enderrojne , vdekshin hungarezët per ty 



```

----------


## Shanon

hahaha albman po hungarezet ca lidhje kane?


Per dike qe kishte shkruar se do recitoj perkrah raz deganit nuk synoj te shkoj aq lart plus qe ajo eshte thjesht nje enderr e vockel sepse e madhja eshte te behem politikane. chi lo sa forse un giorno..... (tek e fundit te behesh politikan ne shqiperi ste duhet as dhe shkolla lol)

----------


## Shanon

FILLIMISHT POSTUAR NGA BOBI

Shanon ne foto me te vertet dukesh shume e bukura po po te deshe qefi heren tjeter kure te prezantohesh me foto ne forum vendos nje foto ku te dukesh e shemtuar se me ke te foto na i bere djemet te gjithe poete edhe po vazhduan keshtu ndonje dite do te bejne edhe romane prandaj te lutem nderoje ate foton vendos nje me te shemtur


bOBI ME VJEN KEQ TE TE THEM (SE DO DUKET SI MENDJEMADHESI) PO NUK KAM ASNJE FOTO TE SHEMTUAR DHE KJO JO SEPSE JAM E BUKUR PO SE NE FOTO DAL SHUME MIRE (NE RAST TE KUNDERT I GRIS ATO FOTO LOL)

----------


## Albman

1. Te te thoja vdekshin çunat e chatit, ska lezet, se dhe une çun jam, dhe nuk dua te vdes, prandaj zgjodha hungarezet, pasi ne Hungari rrij (mund te te duket si pakuptim, por nejse)

2. Nuk e di por ne dreke mu kujtuan ca vargje te nje kenge te Sabri Fejzullahu & Ledina Çelo:

*Ku te kam pare moj bukuri
flokun ar, synin e zi
ma ke prish gjumin e nates
moj e rrituna n'çarshi*

----------

